# My Prop controller WIP



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So here is my Schematic for my prop controller. Have the PCB layout pretty much done too, just need to have it all checked off by my instructor before I put my copper into the PCB mill.










Just had to do a print screen from in ExpressPCB.










two Picaxe 18M2 serial Rx/Tx together. two Analog ADG788 quad SPDT analog switches with pairs of switches ganged together (2 chan input, 3output path per chan), L6205 FET motor driver (single direction, 4 motors total), two MDFLY RS232 SD Mp3 players.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like it will be a very powerful board. Might even be popular with the robot guys. Are you planning on selling these? Nice job!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

If I am successful then I will sell made boards or leve the schematic for free.
I still need to add my pull up resistors for my ttl inputs, and the pull downs for the ADG788. This is still my 0.4ver... will prob redisign again, and might add some pneumatic solenoid drivers.

Programing will be fun!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

started a fresh re design. going to use a singe picaxe 20x2 instead of the dual 18m2's. also adding 8 relays to drive solenoids. getting to run all 8 relays with only 3 pins from the picaxe. Using a 74HC238 for the logic gate to the relays. Same motor and Audio out setup. will be interested to see how many inputs I end up with... need to see if there is anything the reverse of the 74hc238... to conserve pins on the picaxe.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you can always step up to the 28X2 or even the 40X2 but the larger chips cost more and take up more room on the board.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

True, but those two chips have the oscillator pins that take up room... but its only 2pins if its not used. the 40x2 has a nice tight SMD package!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yes but the 18M2 has multitasking of up to 4 programs - the x2 just has program 'slots' - the programs on an x2 can't run simultaneously.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess I will be picking my Professors brain on Monday!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well crap! It has evolved already! 3- 18m2's, 8- relays for pneumatic solenoids, 7- servos... everything else is the same. ended up with a total of 8 sensor inputs.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Sounds nice. I assume you have to program each 18M2 individually?


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah will have to do all individual. I will have the programing jack on board and use jumper pins to switch chips.

First 18m2 reads 4 of the sensor inputs, controls the 3to8 IC for the relays, 2 motor PWM, control the initial switch for the ADG788 for left and right of MP3_1, and has the master reset.daisy chained to the 2nd 18m2 

that controls: the final 6 ADG788 switches, 2 more PWM, Both MP3 hex out, and both mp3 busy in. daisy chained to the 3rd 18m2 

that controls: 6 servos, and 4 sensor inputs. daisy chained back to the first 18m2.

the 3rd 18m2 sensor inputs I will probably have set for on/off inputs only if it doesn't work out for the multi thread support. the 18m2 can only run at 8mhz or 16mhz when the servo command is used.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just ordered a Whole bunch of parts today! Got the ADG788 for free as samples from Analog since this is for educational purposes! Still need to get terminal blocks, and the rest of the I/O connectors. Also need to get 10 2N7000 locally.


----------

